# GTA 4 LCS mit Freund spielen geht nicht. Bitte um Hilfe



## Eledor92 (13. August 2013)

Hallo Lieben Leute, ich habe bei Dealdoktor das Schnäppchen genutzt und habe mir die GTA 4 Complete Edition gekauft, habe aber nur LCS installiert in Steam (sowie meine Freunde) und wollte diese mit Freunden spielen. Jeder kann für sich online spielen doch wenn einer den anderen einläd un er dann joinen will, dann klappt dies gar nicht. Haben schon das neuste Update geladen und die neuste Games for Windows live Version draufgespielt doch es ändert sich nichts.
Weiß jemand wie wir das Problem lösen können das wir endlich miteinander zocken können??

Schon mal vielen dank für eure Ratschläge und Lösungen


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. August 2013)

Gibt es irgendeine Fehlermeldung oder so?
Bis wohin kommst du noch?

(Geht nicht ist ne eher "bescheidene" Fehlerbeschreibung. )


----------



## Eledor92 (14. August 2013)

Erst mal das Spiel war nicht LCS sondern EFLC  sry deswegen.
Wenn ein Freund bei mir beitreten will oder ich bei ihm dann steht immer da : "Verbindung zur Spielsitzung verloren" oder "Du kannst keinem spiel beitreten von dem du gekickt wurdest".
Ich weiß nicht warum das kommt,er gibt für mich keinen sinn, hoffe ihr findet eine Lösung.
Danke


----------

